# Washington County - Tomahawk Hunt Club



## HTRDNCK (Aug 13, 2016)

Established in 2004, we are building a club that will last for years to come. The intent is for it to be here for our children and grandchildren to hunt with us as they grow up.

It is very rare to have openings in our club. This is an opportunity that doesn't come around.

The property is located approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville in Washington County Georgia. Private Land / year-round lease. We have 1000 acres of private owner land.

Washington County is a Southern Zone county in the Georgia Deer hunting regulations. We enjoy a longer deer season than our Northern Zone brethren.

Secluded / Primitive Camping. Gated entrance roads. Campers are allowed to stay on the property year-round and we have never had a problem doing so.

Good populations of Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Ducks. Mixed Habitat, some planted pines, Hardwoods, several creek bottoms, swamps, at least 3 beaver ponds and a +/- 100 acre clear-cut. Most every acre of this club is “hunt-able”. Lots of room for everybody.

State regulations, common-sense club rules . Also available are photos from over the years and maps to get there. Please check the club website for info and bylaws.

 This is a hunt club not a party club.

Total membership 19 we need three. $640 per year 

club web site http://thc.htrdnck.com/

I will show the property by appointment to anyone interested. Please contact through the club website or through  PM to set up your tour. We will fill this in the next few weekends.

here is an old thread from 10 years ago looking for members. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=62934


thanks for your time


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 21, 2016)

Need one more.

2 joined this weekend.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Aug 24, 2016)

Tomahawk Hunt Club is seeking one new member. We need one more to have a full roster. We have our annual workdays coming up this Labor Day weekend. If you are interested in joining, that weekend would be a great time to meet the guys as well as see the land.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the interest in Tomahawk.

We did fill our roster for this season over the weekend. I can add your name to the mailing list in the event something opens up, if you wish. Please contact through club website.

Thanks and good luck this season


----------

